# Where was that trailer setup thread?



## tham (Mar 12, 2012)

Just came in to one. I can't find the thread. Need input!

Shelves and stuff,
Tham


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Vehicle section?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Start with these:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/trailer-set-up-117088/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/cargo-trailer-shelves-8517/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/new-member-just-outfitted-my-new-6x10-work-trailer-111319/


----------



## tham (Mar 12, 2012)

Tnx Grizz, I thought I saw a thread couple of weeks ago devoted to the subject. I can't remember how I stumbled on it. 

Some of those seem Incredibly clean, wow
Tham


----------

